

Sleep 5 Hours a Night - jonlegend
http://blog.ernestsemerda.com/2010/08/06/sleep-5-hours-night/

======
norswap
Being able to rise up and being energetic in the morning is the easy part.
When I don't get enough sleep, it's in the evening I get taxed and my
productivity drops even if it's not obvious at the time.

